# cyclone DC



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am currently building http://eberhardt.bz/GME_Wood_Land/GM..._Collector.pdf
and am looking for 12" to 18" of 6" flex DC hose. Anyone out there willing to share or will buy, all suppliers that I have found have a 5 foot min.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well 63 reads and no reply??? I contacted Blastgate and they are sending me a short length of 6" flex hose.

Here is the start of my cyclone build. I am using 24 gauge galvanized.

I made a template from thin matt board, I used rear earth magnits to hold in place to trace cut out line







Blue permanent marker to define lines to be cut















Clamp sheet metal to a solid surface to hold in place while cutting


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is the three section poprivited to each other. I used .040 foam double sided tape as the gasket. This tape was purchased from Menards and it is DUCK tape brand 1" wide. I used my template and marked the holes with a punch thru the matt board. I marked all the holes and predrilled them prior to assembly.







On the left is the base with the drum poprivited together and placed in the base. At this point the base defines the shape. On the right side the out let is assembled and ready to be installed.







I used the pipe joint software which was posted on this site and set the offset to 6.5 which made it 90 degrees to the drum axis. I also rivited in the inlet and caulked it internally.







The top is in place to check for fit and fasten in place.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here the outlet tube and the top have been installed and caulked. Tomorrow I will screw the tube in place. Notice the "T" nuts these will be used to mount the top wall bracket later.








This is another template that formed the eclips for the inlet. The matt board works great and you can check the fit and radius. 






Not sure why last pic did not delete.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Your craftsmenship is excellent! I built that same cyclone (about 10-11 years ago) and while mine came out quite functional, it's didn't look nearly as nice as yours. I used it for about 5 years (mine had a 2.5 HP blower, instead of the one they spec'd) befoer I "upgraded" to a commercial unit. In all honesty, the old one did pretty much as good as the new one, maybe even better in terms of separation. BTW, I didn't have any extra 6" hose or i would have offered it up.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Update wall bracket and drum top and bottom installed 







Inside of the drum screwed in place 








It helps to have an angled drill to install the screws 








Cone with transition attached to connect to the garbage can.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Cone ring attached with silicone cement.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob, 

I'm sorry, but I have been preoccupied the last few weeks. I think it is awesome you are undertaking making a cyclone, and doing a build thread for it. I LOVE IT! I can't wait to hear how you think it works out. 

It certainly looks like you have it licked. All your joints look tight, and well constructed.

Can't wait to see more.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I attached the drum section and attached the 5" inlet to the 4" splitter. I did not take picture but I added straightener's to the outlet tube inside the drum, I used two section of 8' fluorescent tube protectors cut 16" long and put a total of 11 pieces. CA glue was used to hold them in place. I did not attach the cone until I had the drum assembly hung on the wall. I used two French cleats to hold the unit in place. It made it simpler because I installed the unit my self.








I attached the cone section as well as hooked up the trash can and other outlet connection to the DC. 
I used aluminum tape to tape all of the joint seams including the standard duct work fittings and all of the straight seams 







This shows where I connected the DC.

The only task to finish is add clamps to the 6" hose.









Here I connected the portable hose and gate which I use for my planner and thickness sander. 









I ran the system and am very satisfied with the vacuum. One thing I noticed is that all of the hoses seemed to shrink smaller under the better vacuum. This was not the case previously. I had remaining cutoffs from the bandsaw in the line and upon opening the different gates they all made it into the trash can. These were not being removed before.

I also added casters under the trash can and installed a high density foam seal under the lid.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow thats awesome? Whats a project like that run money wise? If you dont mind me asking....


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Hubbard said:


> Wow thats awesome? Whats a project like that run money wise? If you dont mind me asking....


Well I was thinking of an Oneida Super Dust deputy and as I was calculating it's cost including shipping for the cyclone, adaptors, connecting hoses etc I came up with $260.00 and I would still need to make a bracket to hold it up similar to the one I just built.

The home built unit came to about $130.00 which included:
4' X 8' sheet metal
duct work fittings
plywood
6" hose
misc. fasteners
tape

I am not sure how to calculate satisfaction of building your own, but it is great when everything comes together. I am retired and it keeps my mind busy and satisfies your worth.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

That aint bad AT ALL


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is Fantastic, Bob! I love it! Now your making me think about doing the exact same thing. 

I was wondering... Have you considered flopping the inlet on the DC to the top of the unit, and putting the motor on the bottom. That way you would eliminate the 180 degree bend going into the DC unit, and probably increase some airflow/suction. Since you won't be sucking anything but very fine dust, I'm sure it won't affect the impeller at all either.

Just a thought.... Love everything about this! AWESOME JOB!


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to second the suggestion that you flip your blower 180º.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been thinking about your suggestion and to flip the blower the bag opening would be the cartridge opening an vice versa. However I am wondering if the motor can be run upside down and what effect it will have on the bearings? 

I would need to flip the complete housing, there are extra mounting holes to do this flip. Let me give it some more thought I wonder if someone else has tried this?


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Just got off of the phone with Delta and they said "no problem"!!


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well the DC was flipped and I also saved another 30" of hose. I also rearranged the inlet "Y" so now the flow of debris will not be fighting the pipe that was in wrong.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is awesome that it is reversible.... I remember seeing someone else do it, possibly on the thien site. When you get a chance, can you post a pic with the new configuration. That 30" and 180 degree bend probably affected the airflow quite a bit as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is the flip it took about 20 minutes. 







Here is the change in the "Y" connection.










I ran my planer today and the cyclonic action inside the can is interesting all of the chips end up thrown to the outside of the can in a funnel shape vs. the top hat all deposited on one side. I have great vacuum because when I use my floor sweep it wants to grab the end of the funnel shape on the end of the wand.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I am still impressed with this cyclone I have made enough dust and chips to fill seven, 100 lb. corn sacks bags (the type deer corn is sold in) and the plastic bag still look as clean as the above picture. This by far is better than my original Thein collector, for the same period of time I always had about 2" of very fine dust in the bag, and a gradual decrease in vacuum.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob Willing said:


> I am still impressed with this cyclone I have made enough dust and chips to fill seven, 100 lb. corn sacks bags (the type deer corn is sold in) and the plastic bag still look as clean as the above picture. This by far is better than my original Thein collector, for the same period of time I always had about 2" of very fine dust in the bag, and a gradual decrease in vacuum.


Thanks for giving us an update on how well the cyclone is working out for you. That is awesome that it is working as well, or even better than you had hoped. You have just validated my desire/need to make one of these.

So.... What have you been making to make that much dust? I'm sorry if you have posted other threads.. I have been way too busy to browse the forum.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Well Fabian, I have been making three 18 position gun racks and two 10 position and one 16 position fishing rod racks that I sell at gun shows. I have put a finish on the fishing rod racks and I am in the process of assembling the gun racks. I also planed some 5/4" for some gun display racks that I plan to make in the future. I will post some pictures when I am finished.

How is your table saw dust system working out? Do you still get dust accumulation along the ledges under the saw?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Bob, 

My TS dust collection is a mess right now. I really don't have the time to mess with it, but hope to in the near future. I am eager to attempt to implement something I saw when I visited Baileigh's HQ and checked out their machines. I always forget just how busy I get with other things OTHER than woodworking when the weather breaks, and it starts to get real nice outside.

I will keep you posted though.


----------



## ORBlackFZ1 (Dec 25, 2013)

Bob Willing said:


> I am still impressed with this cyclone I have made enough dust and chips to fill seven, 100 lb. corn sacks bags (the type deer corn is sold in) and the plastic bag still look as clean as the above picture. This by far is better than my original Thein collector, for the same period of time I always had about 2" of very fine dust in the bag, and a gradual decrease in vacuum.


Thanks for the update. Your Cyclone build is impressive! You have almost convinced me to replace my Thien Top Hat with your cyclone design. I will give it some thought as I work through my pile of rough cut figured maple.

Eric


----------

